# Bungee push pole holders



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

You did all 3? 

Don't ask why? :-[

Good Idea


----------



## chandler27 (Jul 24, 2007)

Almost too simple...

Nice job! ;D


Do you guys think its worth buying/making a push pole for a 13'er? Do they pole somewhat good?


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> You did all 3?



I only did the bow and stern holders. I skipped doing the holder in the middle.




> Don't ask why?



Why? ;D


----------



## skydiver77 (Jan 8, 2007)

I am going to run with this idea. I bought 5 of those bungee things at a flea market for $1. Thinking they ought to be good for something. These are the type of tips that make forums fun!


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Sounds like great idea!! 

It seems like we have heard stories recently about the poles flying out and breaking clips while going over wakes at WOT ;D ;D

I always use these bungee's on rod holders. Drill about 3 holes in front side at different heights to accommodate different types of poles and reel locations.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

I did the same thing! It works awesome!


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Garry

Got the idea off of your camo 13' fot the rod holders and now always do it. 

Hey Chandler ask earlier in this thread if poling on 13' was possible or worthwhile trying do you want to add to that........ ;D ;D


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Cool man. I was looking for a better way to secure my push pole. This just might work.


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

always do that on my boats its an awesome idea. Thanks for sharing.

AC


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

thx for the info on the mod I did it and it worked out great 
took me all of five min from start to finish


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Off topic replies have been moved to [link=http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1200442679]This Thread[/link]


----------

